# Were changing the face of racing! October 10-15 2006 FastRcWorlds in FL



## pkfrizzlefry (Jun 6, 2006)

Everyone is invited to change the face of racing this october! Let this race fill your pocket with cash!! Afterall isnt cash the king of prizes?

We welcome you to:

The first $25,000 Fast Rc World Series for Drivers scheduled for

October 10-15, 2006 in Florida!

Reserve your spot and win cash...before its too late!


Stock and Modified Classes filling fast!

For more info go to:
http://fastrcworlds.com/


See ya there!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tech Control (Aug 5, 2006)

*Rings up on site*

Just posted the Championship Rings on the site fastrcworlds.com They look good. First big RC money race $25,000 lets hope it is supported and grows so RC'ers can make the big bucks like darts or skateboarders.


----------



## Tech Control (Aug 5, 2006)

*Rules are up!*

*Fast RC Worlds * has posted the rules for *The $25,000, RC's Richest Race Ever, World Series For Drivers * on their site www.fastrcworlds.com. Two Rc Mags have committed to sponsor and cover this Ground Breaking Race in Oct....This will be formally announced next week....drivers in the *MOD Class * who are Invited will be posted on the site next week.


----------



## Tech Control (Aug 5, 2006)

*Josh Cyrul to compete in WSD*

It's offical World Champion Josh Cyrul will be in the $25,000 World Series For Drivers Race to be held Oct 11 thru the 14th....more drivers to follow. Check it out at www.fastrcworlds.com.


----------



## Tech Control (Aug 5, 2006)

*Team CorallyUSA is coming!*

*Team CorallyUSA * has commited to particapate in the *FAST RC World Series For Drivers * this Oct 11-14 in Kissimmee Fl. This race is the largest cash and prize payouts, *$25,000*,  in the history of RC Racing. The only race in the *World* that pays you to be *GOOD* :thumbsup: Who will were the ring?


----------



## Tech Control (Aug 5, 2006)

*Michael Blackstock in the WSD*

*Michael Blackstock* one of the top racers in the US, also one of the fastest 1/12th scale racers in the world is in the WSD. He will be in the hunt for the Ring in the *$25,000 World Series For Drivers* this Oct 11-14.  More to follow...


----------



## pkfrizzlefry (Jun 6, 2006)

*The checks are ready are you?*

:wave: 

The checks are ready and the stage is set.... 

Who's going for the cash? And whos going for the cash?


The sportsman division (for non sponsored drivers like the rest of us)

should be a blast!

:thumbsup: See ya there


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

To bad your not running an oval class...


----------



## Tech Control (Aug 5, 2006)

*WSD Selects Horizon Hobby*

*Horizon Hobby*, www.horizonhobby.com, one of the leading marketers of RC products worldwide, has been selected as the vendor to be used by _Fast RC Worlds _ in the upcoming *World Series for Drivers * held this _October 11-14 in Kissimmee Fl_.  The $25,000  race is the richest event in the history of RC racing. Over $15,000 will be awarded to drivers in the stock 1/10 and 1/12 on road carpet divisions. Cash totaling over $10,000 will be given out in the Modified Divisions.

*WSD* spokesman Peter Kujawa today issued the following statement: “This is a perfect match for us at *FAST RC WORLDS*. All of our winners in the Sportsman division will have _Horizon Hobby_, a top rated company with multiple product lines to choose from. We see this arrangement as a win - win situation for all involved. Drivers simply choose their products and we have it shipped directly to them”

For additional information visit 
www.FASTRCWORLDS.com


----------



## Tech Control (Aug 5, 2006)

*WSD Chooses Trinity Monster*

*FAST RC Worlds * has selected Trinity’s _Monster Motor_ as the handout motor for the stock classes in the upcoming *World Series for Drivers held this October 11-14 in Kissimmee Fl*. The $*25,000* race is the richest event in the history of RC racing. For additional information visit www.FASTRCWORLDS.com


----------



## Tech Control (Aug 5, 2006)

*WSD only days left to Register*

*FAST RC Worlds * spokesman Peter Kujawa issued the final registration date for the Inaugural $25,000 World Series for Drivers. No entries will be accepted after the *15th of September*. This is the final day for all drivers to register and get their payments in. Mr. Kujawa also wants to remind the drivers that the hotels final day for accepting discounted room reservations is also _September _ 15th. If you plan to compete in the richest race in RC history we urge you to register now. Depending on this final response FAST RCs may set up a driver’s waiting list.

]


----------



## Tech Control (Aug 5, 2006)

*WSD Postponed*

FAST RC WORLDS regrets to announce that the *Inaugural $25,000 Indoor Carpet World Series for Drivers* that was Scheduled for Oct 11-14 is postponed to an as yet undetermined date. We felt with only 50 entries in the single biggest cash awards race in RC History the race would not advance the Sport and would actually deter from the thousands of first time viewers possibly catching the RC bug and helping to advance RC Racing. After consulting with our sponsors and weighing all the potential outcomes the decision was made to refund all the racers who have paid entree fees and postpone the race. We are now free to direct our attention to the fastest growing and most exciting segment of the RC racing scene today NITRO OFF ROAD!

The $25.000 Nitro Off Road race will be held here late winter early spring 2007 on a date to be announced. The classes under consideration are as follows:

Production Monster Truck – 
1/10th Nitro Truck – 
Stadium Truck (Truggy) – 
Expert Stadium Truck (Truggy) – 
1/8th Scale Buggy – 
Expert 1/8th Scale Buggy –

For complete details go to www.fastrcworlds.com


Finally, we would like to thank the many, many positive people who have supported our efforts especially the magazine editors of this great Sport. They seem to understand what it will take for the Sport to take the next step up to wider acceptance and growth. In closing we talked with our various sponsors as what to do with the prize money of this postponed event. It came down to two choices double the next races giveaways’ or reward those who wanted to come. We all decided to reward those who supported us. So we are issuing $500 dollar checks to all the drivers who entered and paid their fees to attend the postponed event. Thank you


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

...I guess with this news...we are stuck with the same old UGLY Face of the regular old R/C Racing.


ooops, sorry that was my face reflecting in the mirror... hahahahaha


----------

